# cleaning sick glass?



## carobran

is there any way besides tumbling to clean sick glass?_HELP[8|]_


----------



## cyberdigger

Put them in the aquarium.. [8D]


----------



## Bottles r LEET

I hear you can clean the sickness on the outside of the bottle with steel wool. It would take a couple hours, though...


----------



## peejrey

I put a wire brush into a drill press, and added a little oil....kinda worked....
 Kinda hurt too....[:'(][X(]


----------



## cyberdigger

There's a few ways to mask the sickness that are easy but it's cheating, so I won't reveal them here.. things like burning the sickness out with hydroflouric acid, coating it with olive oil, mineral oil, even nail polish.. just keeping them filled with water and corked ..


----------



## surfaceone

Celebrate the sickness!


----------



## GuntherHess

I have used a grinder with cloth buffing wheel to clean areas on the outside of a sick bottles. You need to apply a cutting or polishing compound. Works best on cylindrical bottles. If you get the glass to hot it will crack.


----------



## pikewaynepabottles

Matt , keep the bottle filled with water when buffing to dissapate the heat !


----------



## suzanne

There are lots of ways.  No magic formula though.


----------



## GuntherHess

> Matt , keep the bottle filled with water when buffing to dissapate the heat !


 good idea.


----------



## peejrey

What about CLR?


----------



## GuntherHess

> What about CLR?


 
_"The main ingredients in CLR are water, gluconic acid, citric acid, lactic acid, surfactants, glycolic acid and sulfamic acid."_

 It may clean deposits on the glass but I see nothing in it that will help repair the eroded (sick) glass surface.


----------



## carobran

so does muriatic acid work or not,some people have said it does,some said it doesnt,id like to know before i waste money on it and use something that might burn my fingers off,but if it works ill definitely try it,and does copper wire work,and if so how?[8|]


----------



## GuntherHess

> does muriatic acid work


 
 it will not repair eroded(sick) glass. It can clean calcium stains.


----------



## carobran

how do i tell if its calcium stains or sick glass


----------



## GuntherHess

> how do i tell if its calcium stains or sick glass


 
 its not always easy to tell just by looking with mildly sick bottles. 
 maybe someone else has a test method.
 heavy etching, opalescence, and oxidation will be pretty obvious.


----------



## suzanne

What kind of bottle do you have?


----------



## carobran

i have several that are sick,the one id most like to get clean is a milk


----------



## pikewaynepabottles

Matt , it was good seeing you at Shupp's ... sorry I didn't really get to talk with you ! The guy I set up with tipped me off on filling it with water & sealing/taping off the bottle filled with water . He learned many years ago that the bottle will get too hot when just empty !


----------



## T

i have tried bout everything you can think of, hundreds of dollars, many hours, nothing has ever took the stain off, they look good till they dry, you think they look better because you have worked so hard, i f you dont want to get it cleaned just put baby oil in and out, that will help it look better,the hardest bottle to clean is one that has been cleaned and is fogged up on the inside , that will test your nevers, there is no quick fix that i no of, thanks glenn


----------



## carobran

thanx,i hate it when they look so good when wet,then go back to their original state when it drys,its like there teasing you[][]


----------



## cyberdigger

Put them in the aquarium... [8D]


----------



## carobran

dont have an aquarium,used to have a few gold fish,..........none lived a month[&:]


----------



## GuntherHess

nothing wrong with putting mineral oil on bottles to display them. Just dont do it before you sell them[]


----------



## Steve/sewell

Here is the quickest way to remove hazing, staining on bottles you dont plan on selling.Long buried bottles have the white staining which can show it self on any color of glass buried for a long time or sometimes not that long of time. For bottles I dont plan on selling Polyuerthane works wonders on the stains being discussed.To get to the inside of the bottle use a stiff piece of wire. I use 10 gauge electrical wire and attach a cotton ball to it.

 Spray the cotton ball with high Gloss varathane or high gloss polyuerthane and paint the inside of the bottle.A lot of the staining should disappear.Now if the outside of the bottle has similar problems chalky,hazy,worn whatever spray the bottle wth the urethane and a lot of the discoloration should disappear.The bottle will look amazingly diffrent when finished.Again I strees this, DONT do this to bottles you plan to sell unless you disclose this has been done to the buyer and he is OK with it.Allow it to dry for about 8 hrs depending on the humidity.


----------



## Wheelah23

That's a good idea, Steve. I think I'll try that on a junk bottle first, then decide how it looks. I never thought of that before!


----------



## LC

I posted a stained hutch soda on here some time back that I sprayed with a can of clear laquer , it turned out really well also .


----------



## carobran

might try it,ever done it with a turtle shell,they look great,was gonna make me one,caught a turtle,killed it,left it in the wooods to rot out,went back a coupla weeka later to get it,the top layer of shell had all peeled off[]


----------



## cyberdigger

Sprayed/urethaned/shellacked sickies will look much better for ..years.. not for more than that, though. Eventually the application decomposes.. it's not a pretty sight, especially on a sprayed blob that was wrapped in newspaper and stored in a hot attic for 7 years.. you'll wish it was just sick..!


----------



## Steve/sewell

Chuck I sprayed urethane on furniture back in 1985 and it still looks new and has been sitting in my attic for the last 20 years with no ill effects.Varathane is water based and can crack in time.Shellac will crack and peel over time.Urethanes on the other hand have a long life cycle.

  Polyurethane (PUR) belongs to the class of thermosetting polymers and contains the characteristic urethane (O-CO-NH) group formed in the typical condensation polymerisation. PUR is useful in different types of products as for example elastomers. Polyurethane elastomers have extremely good abrasion resistance and hardness, combined with good elasticity and resistance to greases, oils and solvents.

 The space shuttle switched to urethane based O rings and other parts because of the materials ability to withstand very harsh conditions and extreme heat. Aftermarket car parts manufacturers have always used urethand based seals,gromets ,bushings ect for their resistance to gas and oil and there ability to withstand temperatures aproaching 500 degees near the exhaust and catalytic converters.I put polyurethane fornt end bushings in my 1983 Monte Carlo SS,I had them checked two weeks ago as the car is about to be put back on the road for my son.All the rubber on the car including the tires,sealsgaskets ect dry rotted.The urethane looks like the day I installed them back in June of 1983 when the car was new.

 If you are going to spray any product on a bottle urethane is the best.The newer lines of the product are less amber tinted and are almost clear.Even on a clear bottle it will hide the imperfections big time.If you are 40 years old or greater and you sprayed a bottle this evening,you and I will be finished on earth before the finish comes off the bottle you sprayed.


----------



## cyberdigger

Me detects the makings of a wager....


----------



## GuntherHess

keep in mind many urethanes will yellow and degrade when exposed to UV light so keep them out of the sun.


----------



## carobran

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i tell if its calcium stains or sick glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not always easy to tell just by looking with mildly sick bottles.
> maybe someone else has a test method.
> heavy etching, opalescence, and oxidation will be pretty obvious.
Click to expand...

 so,does anyone have a way to tell if its sick or just calcium stains?[][8|]


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i tell if its calcium stains or sick glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not always easy to tell just by looking with mildly sick bottles.
> maybe someone else has a test method.
> heavy etching, opalescence, and oxidation will be pretty obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so,does anyone have a way to tell if its sick or just calcium stains?[][8|]
Click to expand...

 Drop in a cough drop and come back in 3 days, if it isn't better it's still sick....Jim[8D]


----------



## carobran

_HA-HA,[8|][8|][:-][:-][][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]_


----------

